# Half-modeling (lotsa pics)



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Half models are a classic method to build boats.
Using a scale of 1 inch equals 1 foot it's an effective
way to create out of wood what you see in your imagination.
I have a thing for hulls that are 16 feet long, so I start with
a block of wood 16 inches long. Since a 2x4 is actually 1-1/2 inches
by 3-1/2 inches that means the design dimensions of the wood are
16 feet by 3-1/2 feet by 1-1/2 feet, ideal for a microskiff.











I draw the rough shape of the bow...











and cut the excess offf with a jigsaw.











Then with a belt sander, start removing wood.











Each pass over the moving sanding belt takes off a small amount of wood.











After about 10 minutes the rough shape of a hull reveals itself.











Transom shape looks about right...











Bow flare starting to look like what I want...











And to see the entire hull shape, hold the model against a mirror.











Computer assisted drafting is a recent development,
It's not necessary to design a hull. A half model is fast,
easy, simple, inexpensive, and you can see the hull exactly
as you intend to build it. Hull dimensions can be measured
directly from the model when it becomes time to build.
Plus you can varnish the model, mount it on a plaque
and hang it on the wall. They look pretty good in a gloss finish.
Don't want to build an entire boat, but want to see what your
idea of a hull would look like, carve out a half model, it's fun.
And if it looks good enough, you might get the desire to build
it full size, just for the hull of it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had a half hour to kill so I did some more model shaping.
Narrowed the hull and changed the hull side angle











Added a 15 degree transom angle











Reshaped the entry and bow flare











Rounded the forward chine











Another check the full hull image in the mirror











Still not what I want but getting closer.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Brett,

I have seen this done in the past for yachts but would never have thought to do it for anything else.  The mirror trick is a doozy, no need to try and get both sides symetrical, awesome, very 

Thanks mate

Mick


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad you liked it Mick.

It was fun to do, and fast.

So I spent another 20 minutes this evening,
a little sanding, a little scribbling with a few markers,
Green is one side panel, pink is another panel,
transom, bottom of hull, and decks. Very simple layout,
very easy to frame and build.

                             

So there ya go, one EastHellsBeaverInshoreDragonFisher.
All ready to start building from, with pocket tunnel.

                                

And I'm not even a trained professional... ;D ;D

And I didn't splash anyone's hull.
But those lines sure look like a lot of other hulls out there, eh?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

"Did you see my half-model post?"

Found it! 

Nate


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool, now build me a full size one.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Saw this the other day and thought of your thread... 



















Taken at the Gilbert's Bar House of Refuge www.elliottmuseumfl.org


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Still messing around with mine, it's a good way to kill a rainy day.
There's a thriving trade in half-models as artwork, here's a site...

http://www.sutcliffegallery.com.au/gen/hulls.html


----------

